# Hairline fracture in Spoo puppy



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Tuesday I am bringing home my new Spoo puppy. Originally I was going yo get a different puppy from this breeder but when this sweet girl's family backed out because she injured her leg, I offered to take her instead. Her name will be Dezba. 

I have raised and rescued Italian Greyhounds for over 10 years, so I am no stranger to broken legs, but I have never had a greenstick fracture. Right now she is in a splint, and I am going to make a follow up appointment with my vet later this week. 

Aside from crating her when she can't be closely supervised, is there anything else I can do to keep her comfortable and help her heal? Are there things I should do once the splint comes off?












































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my! She's a pretty little thing!

Um, as far as healing, good diet, supervised exercise, careful with suppliments at her age (I know people who have crippled pups with calcium over-supplimentation). Thankfully, it's a hind leg, they carry more of their weight in front, so that helps relieve a little pressure. Common sense will go a long way with her healing. I know you'll have no issues with that. 

I've seen fractures like that heal without any sort of real care (human and animal), she's already waaay ahead of many dogs. 

How did she do that anyway? 

Oh, and best wishes for a long, successful career for her.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a pretty pup! A greenstick ( an incomplete) fracture should heal quicker than a reg. fracture, I would think, thank goodness! Just keeping her from jumping and running is gonna be work though! Are you going to set up an Xpen to keep the other dogs from playing/rough housing with her?


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes, I already have an exercise pen set up for her, and will be crating her next to my bed at night. I have waited so long I can hardly wait for 2 more days when I will have my beautiful little girl in my arms! 

The breeder told me one of her friends accidentally dropped her  So easy to do with a squirming puppy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Aww, poor little girl! 

I am so happy for you (and for her getting a great home!)

Congratulations on your darling little girl!


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

I am so excited! I was set on a different puppy in her litter - but after talking to the breeder and listening to my heart, I know that this is meant to be!!! Hard to explain but as bad as I wanted the other puppy something kept making me wonder if I had chosen the right one - I always liked this baby, but she was spoken for before I put my deposit down. Now tables have turned and the family that was going to take her I allowed to take the puppy I had reserved instead so I could give this sweet angel all the TLC she deserves! Her breeder has been sleeping on the couch with her crate next to her so if she cries or acts uncomfortable during the night she can get her meds quickly to help with the pain. I love her breeder - she knew I would want this sweet girl regardless of if she needed extra care or not!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

That's a lucky pup - gonna have the best care and best home she could wish for! It was meant to be


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> That's a lucky pup - gonna have the best care and best home she could wish for! It was meant to be


Yes, it certainly was! I knew when the time was right, the right poodle would find me - There is no doubt in my mind that this baby is the right dog for me!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I would be concerned that the breeder (or her friend) pay for all the care required for her break. It can get expensive with splint changes and things. It doesn't appear to be near the growth plate, but she is growing rapidly, so it's important that the leg grows properly. She is a beautiful girl. I wish you the best with her!


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

outwest said:


> I would be concerned that the breeder (or her friend) pay for all the care required for her break. It can get expensive with splint changes and things. It doesn't appear to be near the growth plate, but she is growing rapidly, so it's important that the leg grows properly. She is a beautiful girl. I wish you the best with her!


The breeder greatly dropped the price I was going to pay for a puppy to compensate for the vet bills for splint changes and x-rays as her leg heals. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

